# The most dangerous cake recipe in the world!



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

_A friend sent me this recipe....
And why is this the most dangerous cake recipe in the world ? 
Because now we are all only 5 minutes away from chocolate cake at any time of the day or night! _*
*

*5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE*

_4 tablespoons flour 
4 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons cocoa 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons milk 
3 tablespoons oil 
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional) 
A small splash of vanilla extract 
1 large coffee mug

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly.
Pour in the milk and oil and mix well.
Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again. 
Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts.

The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed!
Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.
EAT! (this can serve 2 if you want to feel slightly more virtuous).
_


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh this would be a really good day if I had some cocoa powder... although I do have some hot cocoa mix.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

This recipe has been around awhile.
When I first saw it, I thought this would be a great thing for my daughter.
She was excited when I described it to her.
So we made it.
It's pretty disgusting.
Too spongy.
And not like a sponge cake, more like an actual dish sponge.

I can see if you have very little resources, like maybe a plane hits your house and all you have are these ingredients and a working microwave, but other than that it doesn't appeal to me.

But that's just my opinion.
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I made this over the weekend and it is a good "Quick Fix" if you need a sweet treat. But as Just Jim points out it is not like a full blown baked cake. Resist the temptation to microwave it more than suggested otherwise it will become tough.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it alright to say I HATE microwaves?:lol:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes it is.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I have one - but it is used for scambled eggs and frozen petit pois! 

Or, as my husband has often said 'the world's largest paperweight'....

My children used the microwave for everything, including heating water to make tea in a mug!


----------



## biker73 (Mar 23, 2009)

My sister-in-law sent me this recipe, I tried it, and to me it was rubbery, I don't know 
if you mix it in a bowl and then divide it up between to coffee mugs if it would taste 
any different.
tootles
Have a Great Day Cooking and Baking 
biker73:chef:


----------

